# 1965 Schwinn Stingray Deluxe  2 speed



## vastingray (Oct 20, 2019)

March 65 2 speed Deluxe


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 22, 2019)

Ok. So I'm beginning to think you only collect Stingrays that have been ridden less than 3 times......

Man that's clean!


----------



## jrcarz (Oct 23, 2019)

I want it! that is beautiful!


----------



## kasper (Oct 23, 2019)

jrcarz said:


> I want it! that is beautiful!



You and me both


----------



## Callahooney1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Bad! Amazing condition


----------



## vastingray (Oct 23, 2019)

Thanks guys appreciate the kind words


----------



## 123totalpack (Dec 16, 2019)

Question, I am a fat tire guy but I just picked up a Schwinn Twin Mini. Am I correct in that the rear wheel is an S2 and the front is a S7?

Sam


----------



## Callahooney1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Yes, S2 in the rear, S7 in the front.


----------



## 123totalpack (Dec 17, 2019)

Callahooney1 said:


> Yes, S2 in the rear, S7 in the front.



Thanks


----------



## Notagamerguy (Dec 22, 2019)

Beautiful ride. Out of curiosity how tall is that sissybar. i got one back a while ago in a trade and it seams shorter than yours.


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Dec 23, 2019)

Super looking Sting ray, Is it normal for the Deluxe Two speed version to have a front brake ?


----------



## kasper (Dec 24, 2019)

Vicious Cycle said:


> Super looking Sting ray, Is it normal for the Deluxe Two speed version to have a front brake ?



It's the only way the 2 speed deluxe came at this time, and the 3 speed had front and rear brakes.


----------



## mrg (Dec 24, 2019)

all the factory 2 spds ( standard & Deluxe ) I have came with front brakes, using it kept the kickback from shifting when you just had to brake lightly.


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 5, 2020)

Bitchin’ !


----------

